# Wow !!!!!! again BBC Bikes



## Sulley (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess you can ask what you want but this is a little much or am i wrong.  Sulley


http://www.ebay.com/itm/290777961832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2012)

...maybe it's rare because the front fender color doesn't match the rest of the bike....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2012)

Their pricing system for bikes appears to be based on the assumption that the rims are lined with solid gold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Some of his listings have been on and off Ebay for the last several years. For that bike to sell would take the combination of a fool and a lot of money! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know who these people are? They are very active on Ebay and their pricing is beyond belief. The bikes they list are usually in pretty poor shape.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 3, 2012)

*Yup*

Budget Bicycle Center in Madison. The owner has made more money selling bikes to college kids for the past millons years 42gs wouldnt even matter to him. Actually not a bad guy, I have chatted with him a few times and he invited me to check out all his stuff but that was a long time ago and that offer no longer stands due to other collectors ripping him off. Cool shop to check out if your in the area. I just roll my eyes and scroll past the listings.


----------



## John (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it all about showing the collection off,not the money.


----------



## vincev (Oct 3, 2012)

Look how many sales they have! A lot of beginners must buy their bikes .


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 4, 2012)

I think John is right, it's how he shows off his bikes. he seemed disconcerted when I paid his price on the bike I bought from him. you could tell he was trying to figure out what he'd missed about the bike, that I apparently saw...or it comes with it's own climate controlled maintenance shop with tools... and beer...


----------



## daved66 (Oct 4, 2012)

very optomistic prices.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 4, 2012)

$1000.00 shipping,If i lay out 42 thou..i want that sucker delivered to me in the back of a limo.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 4, 2012)

It's ONLY $42 thou. Not million. Steal of a deal!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for bringing that to my and everybody elses attention


----------



## Iverider (Oct 4, 2012)

No prob. Wanna go halvsies on it?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 4, 2012)

John said:


> I think it all about showing the collection off,not the money.




If you look at what he does sell on ebay under his name & "completed listings" - you will soon realize it is not the bicycles - it is average bicycle shop items that you can find at any shop or auction site - All of his bicycles are priced high because he doesn't want to sell them - the higher the price the more he likes the bicycle & if someone does buy it then he will probably let it go for is over the top pricing - I have asked him in the past to sell me a bicycle for a realistic price & my reply from him was "that's the price - the owner doesn't need to sell it" - So as John pointed out - it's showing off what he has - my guess is for a little more "street cred" with current & future buyers so it looks like he knows bicycles since he has a bunch of them -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## Iverider (Oct 4, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> so it looks like he knows bicycles since he has a bunch of them -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank




Seems like an ass-backwards way of doing business, but to each their own. I also would not trust this seller to price anything to me. If he asked $200 for a 20s
Motorbike I would still probably shy away.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 4, 2012)

*?*

It's simply a bit of misplaced 'psychology.' If you over-price everything, one (misguided) way to make the over-priced items seem cheaper is to over-overprice others. Makes those $3000 bikes seem cheap.

Whoever commented about having good-looking stock was most correct though. It takes a great deal of hard work, money invested, and top contacts to keep a supply of first class bikes in stock. Because of course as soon as the bikes sell you have to re-stock. This is a lazy way to display good stock. 

Also, putting way over the top prices on the rarest stuff gets people looking at your website/ ebay shop and, as you know from the strategy of doorstep selling, the more hits you get the more chance of a sale. No publicity is bad publicity as they say. All the bike forums have noticed this bike and are discussing it. So who's the fools? BBC or us?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, thats the thing, if you price everything to sell, eventually you'll sell everything.  That's fine if you just do it for the cash, but most of can understand the concept of owning something that's worth more to you than its actually worth.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2012)

i AVOID ALL WHITE SHEET BACKDROPS...JUST SAYING


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 4, 2012)

For that kind of money I could buy my 10 favorite bikes in awesome shape. Or in my town, a few houses to rent out to make more money.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)

I see people trying to sell high wheels now and this guy has influenced their thinking.  Well, the only two I can find online (they don't look very hard) are at $29,000 and $8,000.  Those bikes are worth $3K and $2K top end respectively.


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 6, 2012)

Yea, I have looked at some of his bicycle and wondering if they sell?
I have a Girardengo  as he but hes askin 3899.00. wow what a salesman.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2012)

http://bhambicycle.com/
BBC is the area’s premiere professional shop. Run by cyclists, for cyclists, you’ll experience highly personalized sales & customer service. Come in and visit us today… 




That is a completely different outfit. This is about an item owned by BBC in Madison, Budget Bicycle Center


----------

